# mantella ebenaui video from NatGeo



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Meet the Frog Licker - MSN Video


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Interesting video.I wish that was my job .Does she really have to lick them?


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

cool vid thx for the link doug i enjoyed it 
craig


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

That was good I like the underrated mantellas.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Ya i saw that on Msn, interesting for sure, nice looking frogs.
interesting to use THEM to determine where alkoloids might come from to help in medical field.


----------

